# Worth the Read - The Young Soldier - 1956



## Michael OLeary (22 May 2007)

The linked article was written in response to a set of 21 questions asking soldiers of The RCR to describe their early experiences as a soldier in the Canadian Army.  Over 7500 words later, Cliff Collison has captured his early training and first days in the Battalion with amazing detail and esprit.  A great depiction of a new soldier's life 50 years ago.

http://thercr.ca/history/20questions_young_soldier/1956_collison.htm


----------



## JVJA (22 May 2007)

*"Boxing - During my service in the 1950's and early 60's boxing was a compulsory participation sport carried out in the army.......... The army said it inspired an aggressive spirit."
*
That is an interesting point.  The same holds true today, just in the form of pugil stick fighting.  Anyways, a great story...thanks for the link


----------



## safeboy43 (23 May 2007)

An extremely worthwhile read. Thanks very much for sharing


----------



## Conquistador (23 May 2007)

Nice read, it has been bookmarked.


----------



## Drummy (23 May 2007)

Reading that brought back a lot of memories. Different camp and Regt., but same time frame. I was in Camp Petawawa, but everything else rings true. I joined about 10 months after this gentleman and the starting pay for a recruit had risen to a magnificent $96.00 per month.

Unless I missed it, in addition to the Depot Parades every Friday morning, pay days were fun. The whole Depot would be formed up on the parade square, and you would be called in to the pay office one at a time and in alphabetical order. And then back to the platoon to wait until everyone had been paid. Took a long time to get paid, and in the winter it could be pure hell.  :'(

Anyway, like I said, a lot of memories - most of them good.

All the best   Drummy


----------



## Old Sweat (23 May 2007)

Like Drummy, it brought back a lot of memories. I joined in Dec 1957 and went through the RCA Depot in Shilo, graduating in June 1958. The only major differences I noted was that we did not train on the 60mm mortar or the pistol, and I was in the first squad not to be issued a Lee-Enfield. We followed Depot and Recruit phases with four weeks training on either the 105mm or the 90mm AA, depending upon the luck of the draw, still at the depot. (About one in four squads was destined for 1 Light Anti-Aircraft Regiment in Picton, while the rest of us went to one of the three Canadian-based field regiments.)

Drummy, if you were in Petawawa circa-1959, do you remember the two dollar pay day?


----------



## deedster (23 May 2007)

Thanks for the link Michael.  I really enjoyed the _10 Mile Run _ part.
Great read


----------



## vangemeren (23 May 2007)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Drummy, if you were in Petawawa circa-1959, do you remember the two dollar pay day?



I don't know if this is what you are referring to but,

My father told me a story about a base commander (or whoever the big cheese was) ordered the pay clerks to issue all the pay in two dollar bills. This was in response to the town complaining about the way soldiers contributed to the local economy. Needless to say the town was flooded with two dollar bills and the complaints dried up. My father didn't join the forces until 1973 though.


----------



## Yrys (23 May 2007)

Civy question : what is ABC Defense ? and Puttees ?

(It's not in the military terms database)



> What was the least useful piece of personal kit you were issued at that time?
> 
> PUTTEES!!!


----------



## Old Sweat (23 May 2007)

That was the incident. It may have happened in other camps/RCAF stations in Ontario as well. There had been a lot of whining from Pembroke about Petawawa not contributing to the local economy, if I recall from the Pembroke Observer of the day.

One end month pay day, everyone was paid in two dollar bills - nice, crisp new notes. Normally the end month was paid to the nearest dollar below your entitlement, while mid month was the nearest five. So say my pay account ( I was making about $122 a month before deductions and netting about $86 after pension, sdb and income tax were deducted). I would have been paid $40 on the mid month and $46 at end month. Normally that would have been two twenties, a five and a one, but this time it was twenty-three twos.

Those who have heard the story are familiar with the tale of how the cash registers were crammed full and the merchants literally had shopping bags full of twos under their counters. What is generally not reported is just how darn long pay parade took. As you can see, instead of the paymaster having to count out four bills for me, he would have to peel off 23 and lay them on the table one after the other. Pay parade lasted for hours and hours, and none of us could figure out why the line was moving so slowly. (As per normal the army had not bothered telling any of us about it in advance.)

I also believe the same thing was done on one base in the 70's or 80's, but I can't confirm it.


----------



## Drummy (23 May 2007)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Like Drummy, it brought back a lot of memories. I joined in Dec 1957 and went through the RCA Depot in Shilo, graduating in June 1958. The only major differences I noted was that we did not train on the 60mm mortar or the pistol, and I was in the first squad not to be issued a Lee-Enfield. We followed Depot and Recruit phases with four weeks training on either the 105mm or the 90mm AA, depending upon the luck of the draw, still at the depot. (About one in four squads was destined for 1 Light Anti-Aircraft Regiment in Picton, while the rest of us went to one of the three Canadian-based field regiments.)
> 
> Drummy, if you were in Petawawa circa-1959, do you remember the two dollar pay day?



Hi,

We were in Germany(Fort York) until Oct 59, and then disembarkation leave until about the end of Nov or 1st week of Dec. So I'm not really sure about that.
FYI We turned in our 303s just before leaving for Germany in Oct 57, and when we got there a week later, we were issued FNs. Brand new and still packed in grease. Loys of fun that was.

Drummy


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Civy question : what is ABC Defense ? and Puttees ?



*A*tomic *B*iological *C*hemical Defence

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puttee
A puttee, also spelled puttie, is the name, adapted from the Hindi patti, bandage (Skr. patta, strip of cloth), for a covering for the lower part of the leg from the ankle to the knee, consisting of a long narrow piece of cloth wound tightly and spirally round the leg, and serving both as a support and protection, worn especially by riders, and taking the place of the leather or cloth gaiter. It was once adopted as part of the uniform of foot and mounted soldiers in several armies, including the United States Army and the armies of the British Commonwealth.

http://www.mpmuseum.org/provostboot.html
Wollen puttees were sometimes worn with battledress, but were more commonly worn with Khaki Drill trousers or shorts. They were superior to anklets for ankle support and keeping sand and stones out of the footwear. "Fox Improved Puttees" were a common brand, both on issue and for private purchase. Officer's private purchase puttees were usually a lighter fawn colour and made of finer wool than other rank's issue. Puttees were either wrapped from the top or the bottom, according to local dress instructions or regimental custom.


----------



## Yrys (23 May 2007)

Thanks


----------



## time expired (31 May 2007)

Great read,I began basic in Feb 58 at the RCEME school Barriefield Ont.and although it
may come as a surprise to some of the Arms people reading this, our basic differed very
little from that of this young infantryman.Weapons trg.was heavily stressed as was foot drill
the fact that the Regt.trg.coy.OC.,Trg. Offs.and the School RSM were all exRCR definitely
had something to do with it.
It really bought back memories of a system that was hard but fair and prepared one well
for anything that followed.
                           Regards


----------

